
Show HN: Mariana, the Cutest Deep Learning Framework - daoudat
https://github.com/tariqdaouda/Mariana
======
daoudat
Full doc:
[http://bioinfo.iric.ca/~daoudat/Mariana/](http://bioinfo.iric.ca/~daoudat/Mariana/)

